# The most powerful sex organ



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Through her Christmas gift to me, my wife demonstrated once again that the most powerful sex organ is the mind. 

I have a strong attraction to one area of the female anatomy and a particular way to stimulate that area. My wife made me a beautiful present of a collection of lovely photographs of that part of her body with accompanying text about being touched in the way I prefer and she bound it in a book.

We went to bed with the book and as we paged through it we made up stories for each of the images. The experience - all mental - got us both very aroused and we then shared some powerful intimate physical expressions of our passion.

Yes, there are many purely physical ways to arouse and stimulate but the mind can make those sensations so much more powerful.

I leave it to your imagination what part of the body and what method of stimulation I love and that my wife captured for me. Or use your own preferences and let your mind drive your body (and your mate's) wild.


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Great, what part of her body did she photograph
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Maneo said*: My wife made me a beautiful present of a collection of lovely photographs of that part of her body with accompanying text about being touched in the way I prefer and she bound it in a book.


I love this !

I'm a Photography Nut myself, I could see me doing this -if the hubby had a certain fetish. This gift sounds fabulous - you have a very amorous wife who knows how to get her husbands juices flowing !

Kudos to her for being so creative :smthumbup:

My guess is her







??


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I have always believed that the most powerful erotica comes from inside...the mind! Congratulations that your wife had the imagination and the gumption to recognize something that would make you happy and then act on it. She sounds like a keeper!


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I love this !
> 
> I'm a Photography Nut myself, I could see me doing this -if the hubby had a certain fetish. This gift sounds fabulous - you have a very amorous wife who knows how to get her husbands juices flowing !
> 
> ...


Clever woman ;-). Don't tell. I don't want others to fixate on my preferences ( unless they share them) so they can imagine possibilities of their own desires.


----------

